# Viewing your posts



## Finchley Argon

On some forums you can view all the threads that you've posted on, but I can't seem to find that facility here. Am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## 827Aug

I believe you will find that feature under the "statistics" section of your profile. You will have the option to view all postings made by you or postings only where you started a thread.


----------



## KnK

The way I see them is at the very top there is a thing that says "Quick links" on the scroll down it says subscribed threads.. there it will show all the threads you have made or replied to.. The bold ones are the newest replied on and the not bold ones are the same as the last time you checked it! 
You can also delete the threads you do not want to be subscribed to anymore from here!


----------



## Finchley Argon

Got it, thanks.


----------

